# Non-EU Spouse residency requirements



## Peteski (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi all,

I am having a real hard time in finding any info about this out. It's absent from the official EU site that usually tells you what is required if you are an EU citizen and want to bring your EU-spouse to another EU nation under family reunification. 

I know first (as an EU national) I will simply have to go to the police station and get my residency permit in Greece. 

But then I have not been able to find any info on then using family reunification to get my Canadian spouse Eu residency in Greece too.

The main points seem to be:

- Proving marriage: This is fine as we have a marriage certificate.
- Proof of medical insurance: I have heard an EHIC is fine for this (we both have one from the UK). True nor not?
- Proof of sufficient income: This is completely different in each EU country. Does anyone know what it would have to be for us in Greece? 
It's also important to mention we work as freelancers (though my wife occasions teaches ESL) so would bank statements showing consistent income be acceptable for this? If so, is there a monthly threshold you have to meet?
-Registering for tax: I assume this is done at the KEF (citizens advice type places)?

Any help would be massively appreciated. All messages to the Greek embassy haven't really been helpful at all. And I can find no application form online.

Thanks

P


----------

